# fleas



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I tried to reply an update on the old thread but apparently you cant???

*Mod note: It's just a warning that the thread is old and it asks if you still want to proceed. It does not stop you, if you do.*

Anyway....

Update.

I ordered the comfortis back in April/ May.... applied it once and havent seen a flea since, amazing!! I was so fed up and tried everything, I feel like an infommercial but I am in love with this product, waited about 3 weeks before giving ivomec.

t


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

yup, comfortis is awesome....hope it continues!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Can you give it to expecting females?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I have heard such good things about this product. Too many ticks for me to make the switch tho.



Jerry Lyda said:


> Can you give it to expecting females?


From the Comfortis website and safety label:

"In a reproductive safety study, COMFORTIS chewable tablets were administered orally to female Beagles at 1.3 and 4.4 times the maximum recommended therapeutic dose every 28 days prior to mating, during gestation, and during a six-week lactation period. No treatment-related adverse effects were noted for conception rates in the dams, or for mortality, body temperature, necropsy, or histopathology findings for the dams or puppies. One dam from each treatment group experienced early pregnancy loss and one additional high dose dam aborted late term. The treated dams experienced more vomiting, especially at one hour post-dose, than the control dams. Puppies from dams treated at 1.3 times the maximum recommended therapeutic dose had lower body weights than puppies from control dams. Although puppy mortality between treated and control dams was not different, the puppies from the treated dams experienced more lethargy (4.4X group only), dehydration, weakness and felt cold to the touch (4.4X group only) than puppies from control dams.

A pilot study without a control group was conducted to analyze milk from three lactating dogs treated with an experimental formulation of spinosad at 1.5 times the maximum recommended dose administered at day 28 of gestation and 24 hours prior to parturition. The data demonstrated that spinosyns were excreted in the milk of these dogs. Mortality and morbidity were greatest in puppies from the dam with the highest spinosyns level in milk. The spinosad milk: reference plasma exposure ratio calculated from this study ranged from 2.2 to 3.5."


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> I tried to reply an update on the old thread but apparently you cant???
> 
> *Mod note: It's just a warning that the thread is old and it asks if you still want to proceed. It does not stop you, if you do.*


User note: I just tried again and this is what is says "This Thread is more than 95 days old, you can't reply to it." and there are no options.

t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

wow alison, never had a tick issue in florida, seen maybe 2 in all my years, yuck those things freak me out.... blech :-&


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> wow alison, never had a tick issue in florida, seen maybe 2 in all my years, yuck those things freak me out.... blech :-&


Maybe it is a regional thing? I've got a few clients who are battling tick infestations inside their homes...GROSS! I have not had an issue myself but at this point I figure better safe than sorry.

I actually have some Comfortis laying around if you want it. If not, I'm probably just going to donate it to the raffle at the January show.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

DO I want it... ummm. let me think............. YESSS lol

Well i included Gainesville and South Florida plus now Tampa and yeah never seen but maybe 2 fleas? Does she live near the "wilderness"? lol


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, some of those with problems live up against preserves or wooded areas and didn't take the time to spray that area at the beginning of the season. But I am seeing more flea and tick issues in some of the condo communities and I think it must be that not all the dogs and cats that live there are being treated.

I have six months of Comfortis for dogs 40-60 pounds and six months for dogs 60-120 pounds. Let me know what you want and send me a PM with your address and I can get it in the mail for you some time this week.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Or perhaps I will just use this as an excuse to come check out your club?
I'd just have to get out of work on Saturday morning.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

your always welcome esp if bringing "gifts" lol. ill send a pm your choice...:wink:

i meant ticks in the previous post... not fleas... tons of fleas all over this state


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Alison, what part of Fla. are you in- and are you in a French Ring club....and just to keep it on topic, isn't it great not having to deal with fleas ? :-& thankyou Comfortis!!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Mo,
I live in Stuart. I do train with a FR club near West Palm.


----------

